# MB Gravity 1050 ash bin door switch



## 2Scoops (Oct 24, 2021)

Hi all,

Mid - smoke of a pork butt my temps started dropping.  No matter what I tried the fan would not turn on.   The issue is the switch on the ash bin door unfortunately.  If I physically hold the switch down (with the door open) or close the door and physically clamp it closed with my hands the fan will engage.   I've emailed MB for guidance but thought I would see if anyone here has experienced this.    Any workaround or ideas?  

Thanks!


----------



## 2Scoops (Oct 24, 2021)

Wanted to add that I've tried CRC contact cleaner and that's not doing it.  I just don't think the door actually pushes the switch down far enough.


----------



## mike243 (Oct 24, 2021)

I have seen a lot of threads that folks had the same issue, switches are junk these days, not just on smokers, bought a good Braun power vent and light switches are junk from the start


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 24, 2021)

Try wedging something between the door and switch ....maybe a penny ?


----------



## mcokevin (Oct 25, 2021)

Yes, the switches are crap.  My ash bin door switch failed, so they replaced it - the replacement switch was bad from the start, and I assumed it wasn't - so I went through the ringer trying to find other problems.  Turns out their replacement part had an issue too. 

Masterbuilt will get you a new switch but it's taking them several weeks to ship things out right now - a little frustrating if you want to use it.

I wrote a detailed post with the troubleshooting steps I took, though it seems you have isolated the problem which is the most difficult part so I am not sure if my post will be helpful or not.

If your issue is that the door is not pressing the piston on the switch down far enough to make contact then you can try to tighten the latch on the ash bin door so the "close" position pushes the switch piston a little further in.  Or you can tape down the piston and bypass it.

It's interesting that you had almost the exact same problem I did.  My smoker would come up to temp, cook for about 10-15 minutes, then drop temps.  Sound familiar?


----------



## 2Scoops (Oct 25, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> Yes, the switches are crap.  My ash bin door switch failed, so they replaced it - the replacement switch was bad from the start, and I assumed it wasn't - so I went through the ringer trying to find other problems.  Turns out their replacement part had an issue too.
> 
> Masterbuilt will get you a new switch but it's taking them several weeks to ship things out right now - a little frustrating if you want to use it.
> 
> ...



Thanks fo sharing your VERY similar experience.  I emailed MB last night so we’ll see what they say about a replacement.   They’ve already replaced another part for me.  The communication was quick but it took them several weeks to actually ship the part.  

I thought about taping the pin down but  won’t I need some really heat resistant tape?  Duct tape goes up to 200 ish I think.  I also thought about wedging something in there but  doing that every time I open the door seems tedious.  

I actually am loving the smoker…. when it works.


----------



## mcokevin (Oct 25, 2021)

2Scoops said:


> I actually am loving the smoker…. when it works.



Yes, it's very frustrating.  It has cranked out the best food I've ever cooked, but the reliability is quite concerning.  

I am considering removing their switches and replacing them with a bank of toggle switches, which they (or more accurately, their lawyers) very much said was a bad idea.


----------



## 2Scoops (Oct 25, 2021)

I saw people writing articles about bypassing the switches which I would do if I lived alone.  But sometimes my wife/son are overseeing the cook if I’m not home and don’t want them leaving the doors open accidentally.  

As for installing a bank of switches, you are clearly more skilled than I am!


----------



## mcokevin (Oct 25, 2021)

2Scoops said:


> I saw people writing articles about bypassing the switches which I would do if I lived alone.  But sometimes my wife/son are overseeing the cook if I’m not home and don’t want them leaving the doors open accidentally.
> 
> As for installing a bank of switches, you are clearly more skilled than I am!


I think that is the right call - I would not bypass them if anyone else is using the smoker.  If people aren't aware of the operating procedure that could get quite dangerous without the automatic fail safe.  If you are running above ~350 things can go downhill quickly if you let it get away from you.

I may compromise and bypass only the ash bin switch, and leave the hopper lid switch in place.  The hopper lid open is the really critical safety feature.  If that is open with the fan blowing you will create a fireball very quickly.


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 25, 2021)

2Scoops said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Mid - smoke of a pork butt my temps started dropping.  No matter what I tried the fan would not turn on.   The issue is the switch on the ash bin door unfortunately.  If I physically hold the switch down (with the door open) or close the door and physically clamp it closed with my hands the fan will engage.   I've emailed MB for guidance but thought I would see if anyone here has experienced this.    Any workaround or ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey scoops is it a switch issue or a door alignment issue ? 
Could you adjust the door  ?


----------



## 2Scoops (Oct 25, 2021)

MB responded to my email saying they will send me a new door/switch kit.  It will ship in 7-10 days.


----------



## 2Scoops (Oct 25, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Hey scoops is it a switch issue or a door alignment issue ?
> Could you adjust the door  ?



Good question - from what I can tell the switch is working but the door closure won’t press the pin in far enough to engage.  I did play around with the alignment a bit and didn’t make any progress but going to try it again this weekend when I have a bit more time.    It seems like the design is suboptimal.  

Last night my first priority was rescuing dinner.    I’m going to post about it in another sub as it has me scratching my head beyond just the door issue.


----------



## dow (Oct 26, 2021)

2Scoops said:


> Good question - from what I can tell the switch is working but the door closure won’t press the pin in far enough to engage.  I did play around with the alignment a bit and didn’t make any progress but going to try it again this weekend when I have a bit more time.    It seems like the design is suboptimal.
> 
> Last night my first priority was rescuing dinner.    I’m going to post about it in another sub as it has me scratching my head beyond just the door issue.


If the door isn't pushing the button all the way in, and the door is in alighment, then you could tape or glue a little spacer to the door where it touches the button so it would push the button farther in.  That has the advantage of being quick, easy, and cheap.  You could use a penny, or a stack of small washers, or just about anything that would push the button down further.


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 26, 2021)

Or a small magnet that wouldn't require any additional adhesive.  Just stick it on the door corner and cook


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 26, 2021)

Or a small magnet that wouldn't require any additional adhesive.  Just stick it on the door corner and cook


----------



## louie d (Oct 27, 2021)

One of the reasons I got away from electric smokers and went with standard charcoal smokers like Weber smokey mountain and kamados,too many variables to go wrong inthe middle of a good cook.Charcoal,Once you dial it in they maintain temps very consistent.Just my experience as I had trouble with my electric also.Good luck in your repair


----------



## mcokevin (Oct 28, 2021)

louie d said:


> One of the reasons I got away from electric smokers and went with standard charcoal smokers like Weber smokey mountain and kamados,too many variables to go wrong inthe middle of a good cook.Charcoal,Once you dial it in they maintain temps very consistent.Just my experience as I had trouble with my electric also.Good luck in your repair


I switched over from a WSM to the gravity fed series because of how convenient it is to smoke on the gravity fed unit.  I don't have a ton of time, and the ability for the smoker to run itself while I work from home or something like that is very appealing.  You are right though that not much can go wrong with a standard charcoal bullet or kamodo smoker, and if something does go wrong it's probably your fault   

When I retire in ~25 years or so I will buy myself a Lang.  Then I'll have all the time in the world to do it the way I want to.


----------



## lilhef (Oct 30, 2021)

I have the exact issue with my 800.  Thanks for posting this.  The food these smokers produce is amazing.


----------



## 2Scoops (Nov 1, 2021)

Following up on my OP.  I placed a small magnet on the door to help create some additional push on the pin.  It worked perfectly and had zero issues doing ribs this weekend.   Appreciate all the input!


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 1, 2021)

Great now get to cookin' ! Glad to figured it out and got it going.


----------



## mcokevin (Nov 2, 2021)

Nice one, I might give that a shot.


----------



## mcokevin (Nov 7, 2021)

FYI, here is a quick mod I did to the ash bin door switch I did today. I haven’t quite figured out what I’m going to do long term, but my parents are in town and wanted to smoke some ribs, so this works for now.

Little bracket I found in my misc hardware collection. Fits nicely between the sheet metal and the switch, keeps the switch piston depressed at all times.


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 8, 2021)

Nice fix and glad to see ya back at it !


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 21, 2022)

Cynthia said:


> Yes, it is very frustrating and you can only replace it. I bought it directly from a website called YAOAWE and it arrived 3 days later.


Yeah ummm I'm not clicking on that......

Keith


----------



## mcokevin (Sep 21, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Yeah ummm I'm not clicking on that......
> 
> Keith


Good call Keith, this account is obviously created by either a bot or someone working for the website.  5 posts and all trying to sell products.


----------



## clifish (Sep 21, 2022)

mcokevin said:


> Good call Keith, this account is obviously created by either a bot or someone working for the website.  5 posts and all trying to sell products.


I actually clicked it on a anther thread and it was a real BBQ supply house.  They carry parts for a bunch of smokers like the MB.


----------



## mcokevin (Sep 21, 2022)

clifish said:


> I actually clicked it on a anther thread and it was a real BBQ supply house.  They carry parts for a bunch of smokers like the MB.


Yeah, I suspected it was a legitimate website, just a completely fake account to shill product and not an actual user that has been successful at using those parts.  It's someone working for the company pretending to be one of us for the sole purpose of selling product.


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 21, 2022)

Poser...

Keith


----------

